# Suspended for a haircut? Really?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shaving a picture of Matt Bonner in his head could net a young Spurs fan an in-school suspension | Ball Don't Lie - Yahoo! Sports

That's the most ignorant thing I've ever seen. They need to leave that kid alone. There HAS to be more to the story.

The ONLY and I mean ONLY logical explanation for that is if the haircut violates some sort of extremely strict Dress Code. Then I can see him being in trouble not for what cut into his hair, but the fact that anything other than a plain haircut could be considered a violation of code, but even that that is a freaking stretch. I mean I expect crap like that from Commifornia but not Texas!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

good news is the stylist now has his work plastered everywhere and it's pretty dang good. - LOL


I hate political correctness with a passion; stories like this are exactly why.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

the highschool that i went to would have either suspended you for that or made you shave your head bald to get rid of it...our school was that strict about dress an apearance


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Lmao @ JP, AGREED!

But really, WTF? this has got to be one of the dumbest things I've seen somebody get in trouble for yet.... My lil sis got in trouble last year for wearing a pair of flip-flops to school. Mind you our schools don't have uniforms. And I used to wear shorts and flipflops almost every day.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

......I still wear shorts & flip-flops most every day........

Seriously though, for some odd reason it seems everytime I post pics during metal fabrication jobs you see my feet/flip-flops in a shot....plasma cutter, welding, grinding, etc......lol.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

One of my buddy's buddy had a little brother who was starting kindergarten. He was 5 years old and had long hair and a pony tale. The school told him if he didn't cut it that he would be in In school suspension the first five days of school. They ended up airing it on our local news and interviewed the parents and principle of the school about it. The only reason the kid wanted it was because his dad had one and he wanted to be like him. I can't believe that schools do this kind of stuff.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

All thereasons for this crap a pathetic.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is totally rediculious. I could see if it was something racially motivated, gang related, was a rude image or something, but this ? The school administrators need to get a life and focus on education.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Amen!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bullsh#t!!! Yep that sums it up.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kid from our high school in Louisiana got suspended because he shaved the breast cancer awareness ribbon into his head, since his mawmaw had breast cancer. I would have liked to be on the school board so i could fire that principle's *****.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

And we wonder why so many kids have issues...


----------

